# Regular Season Game 55: Houston Rockets @ New Orleans Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(34-20)/(37-15)*

When/Where:
*Friday, February 22, 8:00 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Paul / Peterson / Stojakovic / West / Chandler*


*Preview

The Rockets got the backcourt help and experience they were seeking for a push towards the NBA playoffs.

Before the NBA's trading deadline passed on Thursday, the Rockets made a pair of trades to acquire veteran point guard Bobby Jackson from the New Orleans Hornets and Gerald Green from the Minnesota Timberwolves.

Jackson arrives in the Bayou City after Houston shipped reserves Bonzi Wells and Mike James in a three-team deal to the Big Easy in exchange for rookie Adam Haluska and Jackson.

Seeking veteran help at the point guard spot, the Rockets made the trade in an effort to shore up their backcourt for the postseason. Jackson is expected to play behind starter Rafer Alston and provide a scoring boost of the bench.

"He's made a lot of big shots and been in a lot of big playoff games and deep playoff runs," Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said. "Except for Dikembe (Mutombo), he's probably the guy with the most playoff experience."

Jackson, who turns 35 in March, has been a key reserve throughout his career, earning the NBA's Sixth Man of the Year Award in 2003. He is averaging 6.8 points on 38.6 percent shooting this season after splitting backup duties with Janerro Pargo in New Orleans.

The 6-foot-1 point guard will be reunited with Rick Adelman after playing five seasons for the Rockets coach in Sacramento.

Jackson is expected to take Aaron Brooks' spot in the rotation, but Adelman noted that it wasn't because the Rockets are disappointed with the first-round pick's play.

"Bobby has always been a high-energy player off the bench," Adelman said. "It always helps when you're familiar with a player like him. By no means are we unhappy with Aaron or anything else. But (the deal) gives you a chance to have a player who's been through and had a lot of playoffs and had success. It seemed like a good fit."

The Rockets are hoping Jackson's familiarity with Adelman will help them make a strong push into the playoffs.

Houston (34-20) came into Thursday's game riding a season-best ten-game winning streak, but was still seventh in the Western Conference standings.

"He's been in the Western Conference war before," Alston said. "He's had his heart broken several times by the Lakers, but he's a guy that wants to win. He knows how to win and he's familiar with the system. That's great because he can help us more."

In order to make the deal work with the Hornets, the Rockets received a second-round pick in the 2008 NBA Draft and acquired the draft rights to Sergei Lishouk, a forward from Ukraine, from the Memphis Grizzlies. The Grizzlies received the draft rights to Malick Badiane from Houston and Marcus Vinicius from New Orleans.

Besides making that swap, the Rockets reached a deal with Minnesota to bring Green to Houston. Green, a former NBA Slam Dunk champion from Houston's Gulf Shores Academy, arrives in exchange for reserve swingman Kirk Snyder, a 2010 second-round pick and cash considerations.

Morey said the two deals give the Rockets some financial flexibility to potentially add a free agent after the trading deadline.

"There are several guys that might shake loose," Morey said. "We have the ability to offer as much as most of the teams and we're a pretty attractive situation. These deals were not contingent on that. We thought these were the right deals whether that's true or not."

Green, 22, is returning home. The explosive forward was averaging 5.1 points on 33.3 percent shooting with Minnesota, but played in only 29 games.

Green had his best season in Boston before being included in a trade to Minnesota that sent Kevin Garnett to the Celtics. He averaged 10.4 points in 2006-07.

During the NBA's 2007 All-Star weekend, Green was crowned the league's slam dunk champion. He returned to the event this season, but finished second behind Orlando's Dwight Howard. Green had one dunk where he blew out a candle on a cupcake as he stuffed the ball through the rim.

"Gerald is someone I'm familiar with having him in Boston," said Morey, who was with the Celtics before joining the Rockets. "He was never really in Minnesota's plans. Here, he's going to have a tough time getting on the floor, but he's got as much raw ability as anyone out there. We have a coaching staff that does a tremendous job at bringing young players along so we'll get a real close at him if he's someone who can help us in the future."

Haluska, a second-round pick from Iowa, hasn't seen any action this season with the Hornets. The 6-foot-5 guard was the Big Ten's leading scorer last season with 20.5 points per game. He knocked down 36.3 percent of his shots from beyond the arc.

"He's a great guy," said Rockets rookie Carl Landry, who played against Haluska when he was at Purdue. "He's a great shooter. He works hard and he hustles. He's a great guy to be around. I'm glad that he's a part of this team."

Lishouk, a 6-foot-11 forward, is playing in the Ukrainian League for Azovmash Mariupol. He was selected by the Grizzlies in the second round of the 2004 NBA Draft, but has never played in the NBA.

The Rockets' three reserves in the deals -- Wells, James and Snyder -- are leaving Houston after receiving sporadic playing time.

Wells was the only one of the bunch in Houston's regular rotation. He was Houston's fourth-leading scorer with 9.2 points per game off the bench, but his minutes fluctuated throughout the season because of the emergence of Houston's rookies -- Luis Scola and Landry. Wells was averaging 22 minutes.

James appeared in 33 games after being acquired over the summer in a deal for Juwan Howard. He averaged 6.5 points on 35 percent shooting. Snyder, meanwhile, played in just nine games.

The trades leave the Rockets without a bigger shooting guard with size.

"It's going to change our rotation," Adelman said. "But we have the people here that we can succeed with."


Hornets Update: With all the wheeling and dealing going on in the West, the Hornets are still pacing the conference. New Orleans, which is off to its best start in franchise history, had a one-game lead over Phoenix and the L.A. Lakers heading into Thursday night's action. Chris Paul is an MVP candidate.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rafer's gonna have to bring his A game and more against CP3... and man it'd be weird seeing Bonzi posting Battier up in a Hornets jersey. Battier's also gonna have to do a good job to contain Peja, who's been playing pretty well lately.

The Hornets are a good team that've had our numbers. Hopefully BJax can share some secrets with us and we can take them by surprise...


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We've always had trouble with the Hornets. It will be weird seeing Wells on the opposite team so soon. This game will be very important for the Rockets.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> We've always had trouble with the Hornets. It will be weird seeing Wells on the opposite team so soon. This game will be very important for the Rockets.


It's cool, they've got Mike James now, and we have Bonzi working undercover.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Biggest game of the year, this is to see if our 10-game winning streak wasnt a fluke and to prove that we can contend with the big dogs in teh west.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

11 Straight is serving up!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on. 11 straight baby.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Both of our streaks on the line. Overall wins (10) and road wins (9).


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Boy am I excited.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao always loses the tip.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T for 3!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

so much emotion this is an awesome start to the game gotta love the intensity


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> Boy am I excited.


I know....me too


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Luis Scola VS David West!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

alot of no calls, pplayoff atmosphere according to the commentators but its just **** reffing when you miss travels


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good to see T-Mac willing to change.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac is alittle excited!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

that dunk was SICK WICKED AND NASTY


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That was sick.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

CrackerJack said:


> that dunk was SICK WICKED AND NASTY


+1 for Chuck Swirsky quote!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

smart for Butler not to jump, it would have been a "Shawn Bradley" moment


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Carl Landry checking in!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Flyin' Ryan Bowen!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

smh at Chuck Hayes.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

is hayes retarded? nut that was good hustle afterwards and good hustle my skip and batman


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Awesome game. Great intensity. Killer mentality by Battier.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

OH CRAP!

Aaron Brooks is gonna check in.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

<font>RYAN BOWEN SIGHTING!!!!!</font>


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac is on fire!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"CL Smooth" comes back with a AND1


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

Landry is definately a


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I love everything I'm seeing that's not called Rafer Alston shooting.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

...so my brother tries to pick up Landry on his fantasy team only to find out he was picked up 2mins ago by his co-worker.....

GO ROCK!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It looks like we're gonan hold the Hornets to less than 40.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

51-35. Great first half.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

the lead could have been alot bigger, but that was a great 1st half. 

Landry should have about 18rbs


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We are playing awesome.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I like "this" Hornets team - lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"Tmac to the rack, again!"


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I like how Chandler is all cocky then Yao just smiles.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah, & the travel call was for the crowd


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac is unreal.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"Tracy McGrady with the Hammer!" - Bill Worrell after a cold blooded 3


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Carl is sick.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on don't take it out on the rook.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why are our starters still in?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OH my goodness I can't believe my eyes. WE beat New Orleans!!!!! This has been the best consistent game I watched from the Rockets are season and there offense looks very very good. ALso T-mac and Yao stepped up especially T-mac with 31 points. I also liked how we reacted to the tension between the 2 teams. Great game. 11 straight baby!! :djparty:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yay Rockets win!


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

am I dreaming or is it really 11 in a ROW


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao and T-Mac has carried the team today. I like we are not one dimensional. We have many options. The Rockets is really hot.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

11 in a row!

:yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, we beat the best team in the West!!! 11 in a roll!!! T-Mac with a great game!!! This is unreal!!!


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

the most important win so far! go, rockets!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Great game.:yay:
11 wins in a row, 10 win in a row on the road.:cheer:
I hope it will not stop.:whistling:*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, I was watching the score on the ESPN news ticker at the bar and I was stunned at how much we just blew them out in their building. I am looking forward to watching this on the League pass archives...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmmm... It looks like they want to play.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I kinda feel bad for them. Having to watch their former team of 1 day ago just completely pound their new team...

I honestly feel for them.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^Thats avatar stuff right there. Im going to make it mine, just tomorrow...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

a Happy Day man Happy Day :jump:

11 in a row :whistling: :wlift:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Great performance. Two bad things, though: Brooks' continued poor play and Scola's continued inability to guard David West.

Mike James looks like Geoffrey from The Fresh Prince of Bel Air.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Great performance. Two bad things, though: Brooks' continued poor play and Scola's continued inability to guard David West.
> 
> Mike James looks like Geoffrey from The Fresh Prince of Bel Air.


West is a great player, even Duncan can have trouble guarding. And BJax will be coming in soon, so that solves the Brooks problem.

A home stand against mediocre East teams coming up, lets keep this streak alive!!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Great win. Let's go T-Mac, please keep it up like that! 3 games behind New Orleans.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn where did all these Houston fans come from? :eek8:


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

thaKEAF said:


> Damn where did all these Houston fans come from? :eek8:


I'm going to guess China.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Damn where did all these Houston fans come from? :eek8:


the fans that only support a winning team:rofl2:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

ljt said:


> the most important win so far! go, rockets!


Why do you have a cool avatar?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> West is a great player, even Duncan can have trouble guarding.


True, but West seemed to score on almost every possession he was guarded by Scola. The same thing happened last time. He had nowhere near the same amount of success when Hayes took him (or Yao last time). 



> And BJax will be coming in soon, so that solves the Brooks problem.


Probably the biggest reason for the trade. Hopefully he shares the ball. I'd rather Brooks get nothing more than Novak minutes this season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> Damn where did all these Houston fans come from? :eek8:


They're all regulars, no new faces. They just don't show up for every game thread, that's all.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*We win today, the Jazz lost, the Warriors lost, the Nuggets lost, but the Mavs won.:thumbdown:
What a day.:wahmbulance:*


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

As always KTR, you deliver!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Damn where did all these Houston fans come from? :eek8:


Regulars, just have not been around as often really. Glad to see everybody showing up again...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>42</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>24</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>35</td><td>12-21</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td>5</td><td>9</td><td>14</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>28</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>41</td><td>14-26</td><td>3-6</td><td>3-5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>34</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>42</td><td>4-14</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>11</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>28</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>11</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>11</td><td>2-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>42-85</strong></td><td><strong>6-19</strong></td><td><strong>10-13</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>40</strong></td><td><strong>55</strong></td><td><strong>21</strong></td><td><strong>2</strong></td><td><strong>1</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>21</strong></td><td><strong>100</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>49.4%</strong></td><td><strong>31.6%</strong></td><td><strong>76.9%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 13 (14)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 147, 177) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">NEW ORLEANS HORNETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=813">Peja Stojakovic</a>, SF</td><td>31</td><td>3-10</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2177">David West</a>, PF</td><td>33</td><td>7-17</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-7</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=984">Tyson Chandler</a>, C</td><td>32</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-4</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>9</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=656">Morris Peterson</a>, SG</td><td>21</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2779">Chris Paul</a>, PG</td><td>32</td><td>6-13</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>11</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1767">Rasual Butler</a>, SF</td><td>20</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2984">Hilton Armstrong</a>, C</td><td>16</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=84">Ryan Bowen</a>, PF</td><td>17</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1709">Melvin Ely</a>, C</td><td>14</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1821">Jannero Pargo</a>, PG</td><td>16</td><td>1-9</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3241">Julian Wright</a>, SF</td><td>7</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>32-80</strong></td><td><strong>2-11</strong></td><td><strong>14-25</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>26</strong></td><td><strong>38</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>80</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>40.0%</strong></td><td><strong>18.2%</strong></td><td><strong>56.0%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 10 (7)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: 3 NEWORLEANS ( T Chandler 1, D West 1 ) HOUSTON ( R Alston 1 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): None - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Michael Smith , Monty Mccutchen , Sean Wright <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 17,714<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:07<br><p></p></div>


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Fun game to watch last night!

Tmac was on fiyah!

Rafer may not have been making shots, but he did a really good job defensively on CP3.

Landry did well on West. Scola just got stuck with some bull-crappy calls.

I think we have seen what Adelman is going to do with Chuck. He will play minimal minutes in games where coach thinks a defensive stop is going to be necessary. Or Landry and Scola get some foul issues. (possibly if Yao does)

At any rate it was a very well played game by our team. Battier is da MAN on defense. The only time Peja got anything off without wearing a SB suit was in transition.

good game!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


>



The pat riley is perfect! I was laughing when he did that during the game....Tmac put on a nice show, that was a nice Allstar performance for New Orleans:biggrin:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

what was the cause of the thumbs down?

was it to his team or the offishals? cause i saw dwayne wade get really aggressive towards them.

btw grats to rockets for finally playing to their potential


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H-SQ8rw5Wl8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H-SQ8rw5Wl8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe I missed this game. But I feel like the Hornets are going to improve from the trade, more than we are.

But I think we are a title contender.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> what was the cause of the thumbs down?
> 
> was it to his team or the offishals? cause i saw dwayne wade get really aggressive towards them.
> 
> btw grats to rockets for finally playing to their potential


It's probably the hand signal for a play


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice stat, the D has been key 



> The Rockets have held eight of their last nine opponents under 90 points


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

HayesFan said:


>




haha nice nice


----------

